

Best site for finding good web programmers? - adrianwaj

I'd like to build a 'smallish' web app on probably a LAMP stack (I know some PHP but not a lot - and it would also be easy to host). I know basically what's required from this app in terms of functionality and layout. I think it would take 40-80 man hours - basically a mashup of some social bookmarking sites to create a presentation of data.<p>Below are sites that offer programmers; any tips, suggestions or referrals for partners or contractors, please?<p><a href="http://www.elance.com/p/websites/index.html" rel="nofollow">http://www.elance.com/p/websites/index.html</a><p><a href="http://www.guru.com/category.cfm/100" rel="nofollow">http://www.guru.com/category.cfm/100</a><p><a href="http://www.professionalontheweb.com/" rel="nofollow">http://www.professionalontheweb.com/</a><p><a href="http://www.getacoder.com/projects/web_design_development_42.htm" rel="nofollow">http://www.getacoder.com/projects/web_design_development_42....</a><p><a href="http://www.vendorseek.com/website_design_services.asp" rel="nofollow">http://www.vendorseek.com/website_design_services.asp</a><p><a href="http://odesk.com/" rel="nofollow">http://odesk.com/</a> (generally requires ongoing management by client)
======
donna
At the last SF New Tech Meet-up these company's said their services offered
programmers.

<http://www.thoughtworks.com>

<http://www.artyllect.com/about_us.htm>

------
breck
I've had good luck with getacoder before.

Odesk model is better suited for large corporations(at least it was 1 year
ago).

My personaly recommendation is to find some mentors and start learning to
program on your own.

------
ardit33
40-80 man hours -- are you sure about that? anything more than trivial it will
require more than that.

~~~
adrianwaj
Ardit33, thank you, I am doing some specs now, I can let you know.

